# Craftsman trimmer stops running and won't start



## Ms.Anthrope

Hi...Thanks to you guys, I think I have eliminated the obvious possibilities that my trimmer quits and won't start again...but that leaves the not-so-obvious.
The trimmer is just over a year old and up until recently, ran pretty well. 
It just quits after 15-20 minutes and will not restart until it's been left for a day or two. 
It seemed to not be running at full power, I changed the spark plug and that made a little difference. I changed the ignition module and it was back to its old self. For about 10 minutes then it quit. 
Checked your forum again. 
Took it apart and checked the muffler...no build-up...nice and clean. Put it back together and got about 30 minutes out of it and then it quit again. Will not start again...I am guessing it will in a day or two. 
If I didn't have a bunch of weed whacking to do, I might even enjoy the mystery. Any theories?


----------



## glenjudy

After 15-20 minutes, I'm ready to rest...
Could you post the model no....it should be 358.something.
when it dies, can you check for spark?
thanks,


----------



## junebug1701

glenjudy said:


> After 15-20 minutes, I'm ready to rest...


No kidding! Mine could quit after 20 minutes and I'd never know it 'cause it never runs that long. My yard isn't that big!


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

"After 15-20 minutes, I'm ready to rest..." Maybe that's the ultimate plan...to keep me from overextending myself. 
Model #358791030...I tried again last night and still has no interest in starting. 
I will check for spark tonight and advise.


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

*Follow up*

Checked for spark....it sparks. I did a little further investigation and there was quite a bit of debris AROUND the carb so I cleaned that hoping that it might make it feel a bit more forgiving. But no.


----------



## nnyparts.com

Another issue can be the gas cap of where it will actually cause a vapor type lock and keep fuel from going to the carb. Try it again and when it quits...try unscrewing the cap and replacing it to see if it will start again. Just a thought


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

Thanks for the suggstion. I thought of that after going through some of the older posts. Unfortunately, I can't even get it started now. Tried with the cap on and off. Tried manually priming the carb. Nothing. 
The gas I am using is/was about a month old. Of course, it's older than that now because the wretched thing won't run. Perhaps some new gas might get ti up and running. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Rpeters123

*Your nuts are loose*

Take carb off then you will see two torx bit/ bolts holding base to engine . I bet they are 2 turns loose. All two strokes loosen up all mounting bolts and nuts and will not restart hot or not at all. Check all your nuts on case halfs too for tightness.  :thumbsup:


----------



## micawber

*greetings, this is my first post*

I too am having trouble with my Craftsman weed trimmer model #358.791580.
IF it starts, it won't take acceleration without dying. If I take it apart to check muffler for buildup (perfectly clean) and put it back together it starts and runs fine untill I'm done, then the next time I use it it's the same thing all over, won't start at all, or dies when I accelerate. Gas is good, spark plug is good. I don't seem to have much luck with 2 cycle engines.
I would be (as well as my neighbors) grateful for any help. Thank you.


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

*Nuts are loose INDEED!*

Checked the nuts...everything solid there. Thanks for the suggestion though.
One idea I got from another thread is to try and isolate where the "no start" is coming from by dropping some gas directly into the spark plug hole and try to start. 
I'll give that a whirl tonight and see if I get a glimmer of hope. 
(Welcome Micawber!)


----------



## ocg

I'm having a very similar problem with my Toro trimmer. No start. I have spark and engine will run if either put fuel directly in chamber or via throat of carb. Have taken the carb apart and soaked overnight in carb cleaner. Replaced carb parts with carb repair kit. Replaced fuel lines and fuel filter. Help! I feel like I am missing something small and obvious and am not ready to throw it to the scrap pile just yet. Thanks.


----------



## Pop_smurf

Ms.Anthrope did you ever get your weed eater running correctly. I'm having the same problem with the same model and was wondering how you were able to keep it running.

Thank you,


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

Hi Pop_Smurf, Unfortunately, no. I may give it another try. Maybe it has had time to think about itself 

I DID manage to rebuild the carb on a rototiller with success so I am not feeling completely defeated.


----------



## jsouth

Ms.Anthrope,check the compression wth a compression gauge.It should br a least 90# of compression or more to run.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Pop_smurf

Thanks Ms. Anthrope. I may just buy another weed eater and use this one for parts.


----------



## GoatDriver

2-strokes are very sensitive to crankcase vacuum (low crankcase vacuum can be caused by worn, stuck/bad ring(s), carbon build up, cylinder wear, etc.) It can be checked with a vacuum tester. (Mityvac vacuum tester or you can build your own..google it) Low crankcase vacuum will cause the problems your are having.

Take your muffler off and check to see if the piston ring is stuck due to carbon build up...if so you may can take the piston out, clean it up and and put a new ring(s) on it. You can even put a whole new piston assembly. :thumbsup:

A good de-carbonizing formula is 1 cup ammonia, 1/2 cup vinegar, 1/4 cup baking soda, 1 gallon of water...mix well, heat the mixture to lukewarm (105° F) and place piston assembly in mixture for 30-60 minutes...remove and clean off carbon. Wash thoroughly with warm soapy water, dry well, lube it up good, and reassemble.

You can get a piston/rod assembly for $24.17 (part# 530071785) and a new replacement machined cylinder for $27.09 (part# 530012541) don't forget the engine gasket set $7.76 (part# 530071750):thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl Craftsman

micawber said:


> *greetings, this is my first post*
> 
> I too am having trouble with my Craftsman weed trimmer model #358.791580.
> IF it starts, it won't take acceleration without dying. If I take it apart to check muffler for buildup (perfectly clean) and put it back together it starts and runs fine untill I'm done, then the next time I use it it's the same thing all over, won't start at all, or dies when I accelerate. Gas is good, spark plug is good. I don't seem to have much luck with 2 cycle engines.
> I would be (as well as my neighbors) grateful for any help. Thank you.


Micawber, 

My Craftsman string trimmer is doing very similar. I have had it to the shop twice and each time it runs great the first time I use it, no matter how long. The next day it starts, runs for maybe 4 or 5 seconds, then quits. Same thing over and over.

Did you ever get yours running properly?


----------



## paulr44

Start a new post, buy a new carburetor. Ask the shop to refund most/all of what you paid so far or at least give a decent credit for what you've paid thus far. Better yet, ask them to take the std. estimate fee (something we do) and apply it toward a new unit.


----------

